# Picture of our New Boy Spike.



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 16, 2014)

This is Spike our first LGD a AS/GP mix.  One year old male.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2014)

I am in LOVE!     

He'd make pretty babies with Callie.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I'm beginning to like the look of the Anatolian Pyr mix more than the pure breds


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2014)

He is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 17, 2014)

Awe, thanks guys!


----------



## Robbin (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll Second Goat Whisperer!
He is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2014)

Where can I get one?

I'm in Michigan, will drive to bordering states.

I have seen the Anatolian and Altai in Turkey, very competent guard dogs.


----------

